
Perl 6 release announcement - lazyloop
https://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2015/12/24/an-unexpectedly-long-expected-party/
======
dozzie
So there it is, Perl 6 released on Christmas. Exactly as appointed. I didn't
think I would ever see it coming out.

